# Anyone know this tool?



## MDWine (Oct 24, 2007)

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?FamilyID=5352

I have a bunch of mandrels, but no MT2 taper to fit them. (I've been using the drill chuck.)

It seems this might be a pretty good alternative to the Bealle or Axminister chucks for holding mandrels on a 1236.

Anyone familiar with this one from woodcraft?


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 24, 2007)

As you say, an alternative to the Beall. Most of what is done with those can be done with Jacobs chucks that are fitted with a Morse taper at much lower cost. There are even Jacobs style chucks that have the jaws ground to grip wood without slipping or marring. How has your experience been with the drill chuck. For pen mandrels, I like the so-called 'pro' or adjustable mandrels. Inexpensive and very effective.


----------



## bjackman (Oct 24, 2007)

Several turners here own this set. Some like theirs very much and others find them poorly made with lots of runout.
The biggest problem I see with them is they use what is essentially a proprietary size collet, unlike the Beall which uses industry standard ER32 collets, or the Axminster which uses ER25 collets, I believe.
So with this set, you are limited to the range of collets they provide and with that few sizes you will have many gaps between the collets provided. FWIW


----------



## MDWine (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks guys, much to consider.
Frank, does the 'adjustable' take both A and B mandrels?

Bill, those 'standard' collets are easy to find?  cheaper that the "proprietary" one?


----------



## ashaw (Oct 24, 2007)

Mike

I have one alot of run-out.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 24, 2007)

Michael, another benefit of the Beall or Axminster is the through hole. This allows the shortening of standard mandrels (should you desire to do so) without cutting. It also let's you chuck up other longer stock for what ever reason (turning aluminum or brass rod, etc.). You can't do any of this with a drill chuck, or the collet chuck you reference.


----------



## guts (Oct 24, 2007)

I have one and like it a lot,I'm using it right now holding a bottle stopper.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 24, 2007)

Well quit typing, and start turning that bottle stopper!


----------



## Mudder (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ashaw_
> <br />Mike
> 
> I have one alot of run-out.



Mine has a lot of runout to [V] One more thing, It seems to use an odd collet size. I have not looked too awfully hard but I do not know where to get replacement collets.


PSI is selling one that looks like a beall knockoff. Saw it in their catalog but there is no picture online that I can see.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/lcdowel.html


oops, here's a pic on their online catalog.


http://www.pennstateind.com/catalog/p/079.htm


----------



## MDWine (Oct 24, 2007)

It sounds like this is one of those cases where the cost for a better known tool is worth the expense.
I've fancied both the beale and the AXE, I think I am leaning toward the AXE at this point...

Thanks guys!


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MDWine_
> <br />.....Frank, does the 'adjustable' take both A and B mandrels.....



Only takes the "A" mandrel.




> _Originally posted by MDWine_<br />.....Bill, those 'standard' collets are easy to find?  cheaper that the "proprietary" one?



Yes they are easy to find and quite a bit cheaper.  You will not find the proprietary collets anywhere else but at Woodcraft.....not even sure you can purchase individual collets from them??  You will have a much wider selection of collet sizes if you buy the Beall which uses standard ER32 collets.


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bjackman_<br />.....the Axminster which uses ER25 collets, I believe......



The Axminster Jr. collet chuck uses ER20 collets.


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MDWine_<br />I have a bunch of mandrels, but no MT2 taper to fit them. (I've been using the drill chuck.)



Michael:  I have seen quite a few comments from folks who are not fully satisfied with the Woodcraft chuck for various reasons.

Another good and very inexpensive alternative would be the #2 Morse taper collet from the Little Machine Shop.....this assuming you have a spindle that is bored all the way through.  The collet fits directly into the taper in your lathe and you only need a dollar or two for hardware to make up a draw bar plus the $9 cost of the collet.  A 1/4" collet will hold the "A" (7mm) mandrels and you can purchase a 5/16" collet if you have "B" (8mm) mandrels.  

You will not be able to "adjust" your mandrels like you do with the Beall; but the Woodcraft one is not adjustable either.  I don't see that as a major issue, however, as you can always cut off a standard length mandrel if you want a shorter one.  At 6 bucks for a second mandrel, that is a lot more economical than paying for a Beall set-up.


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_<br />.....PSI is selling one that looks like a beall knockoff. Saw it in their [NEW]catalog.....



Scott:  From the picture and the sizes available, those appear to be ER32 collets.  Do you know for sure what type of collet they are.....a standard one or proprietary to PSI?


----------



## toolcrazy (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MDWine_
> <br />http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?FamilyID=5352
> 
> I have a bunch of mandrels, but no MT2 taper to fit them. (I've been using the drill chuck.)
> ...



I have one of these that I haven't tried out yet. If the runout is what they say, then I'm not out much as I bought it used. As I don't have a beale to compare it to, I don't know the quality. It seems to me that the units finish is a bit rough and the threads are also a bit rough. I can deal with that if there isn't any runout.


----------



## Mudder (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know. Perhaps that is a question for PSI to answer.


----------



## MDWine (Oct 25, 2007)

OK, here's the whole story ...
I have been using a Shopsmith in lathe mode up to this point.
I use the jacobs chuck to hold the mandrel.

Now, I have a Jet 1236, that has the 1X8 threaded headstock.
I have no #2 MT to put the mandrel in, since I never needed one!
I have about 10 A & B mandrels, but no tapers.
I'm thinking the chuck would be the most versitile way of mounting the mandrel, AND anthing else I turn in the future, like a top perhaps.

I've boiled it down to the Bealle or Axminister.  The new PSI might be a possiblity, but I'm not convinced just yet.  I like the idea of getting the "standard" ER** types of collets at a bit of a reduced price over the proprietary prices for Bealle or Axe!

I don't mind spending the extra bucks on a good chuck, versus being limited to just mandrels...  So it looks like I'm down to either the Bealle or Axe...

OK, line up, take a number, and gimme your thoughts!! []


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 25, 2007)

Collet Chuck Poll

I set up a poll a while ago on collet chucks and the results gave the Beall quite an edge.  That was before the PSI chuck was available so the result might be somewhat different now.


----------



## MDWine (Nov 2, 2007)

OK everyone, how about this one?  I supposed it limits one to these collets only, so the Beall may actually be the better choice...

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/Chucks___Collet___No__2_MT_Collet_System___2mt_collet?Args=


----------



## fernhills (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi, i don`t know,I may be dumb,how about just by the collects as you need em and make your own draw bar with some good quality bolts,,Draw bar 64$,collects 21$ Hmmm,..


----------

